# Richtigen Anschluss von Vandalismustastern mit LEDs



## X-Warrior-X (14. April 2014)

Hallo Forum, 

ich habe mal eine Frage an euch aus dem Bereich der Vandalismustaster, mit denen man bei seinen Lüftern (Enermax T.B.Vegas single) die LED an- und ausschalten sowie die Modi ändern kann. 

Also nun meine Frage:

Ich werde mir einen ganz normalen 5-pin Vanda-schalter kaufen, Caseking.de » Modding » Gehäuse-Modding » Schalter & Taster » DimasTech Vandalismusschalter/-taster 16mm - Silverline - rot mit den Anschlüssen

Anschlüsse:
1x NC
1x NO
1x C
2x LED (+ / -)

Wenn die LED im Taster/Schalter leuchten soll, sobald sie Strom kriegt, und ich die Modi des Lüfters dann auf Knopfdruck wechseln möchte, an welchen Anschluss muss ich an was nochmal anlöten?

Danke nochmal im Vorraus!

MfG,

X-Warrior


----------



## the.hai (14. April 2014)

also die led des schalters wird durch die +/- pins mit strom versorgt. soll die kleine led nur leuchten, wenn auch die beleuchtung leuchtet?


----------



## X-Warrior-X (14. April 2014)

Hallo the.hai,

geplant ist, dass die LED am Schalter leuchtet, sobald sie Strom bekommt. 
Jedoch kann ich leider nicht ganz genau sagen, ob das unter meinen Umständen klappen wird, also müsste ich auch damit rechnen, dass die LED des Schalters nur leuchtet, wenn er auch gedrückt wird.

Aber ich hoffe halt, dass ich es so schaffe, dass sie leuchtet, falls sie Strom bekommt.

By the way: Die LEDs im Schalter brauchen die 12V? Oder ist das wahrscheinlich wieder von Schalter zu Schalter unterschiedlich?!

MfG,

X-Warrior-X


----------



## Gast20140707_2 (14. April 2014)

C = Common => Mittelanschluß
NO = Normally Open => Offen
NC = Normally Closed => Geschlossen

Im ausgeschalteten Zustand haben C und NC eine leitende Verbindung.
Im eingeschalteten Zustand haben C und NO eine leitende Verbindung.

Wie Du die LED nun verschaltest hängt davon ab ob Du + oder - über C<=>NO schalten möchtest.


----------



## Fakie994 (14. April 2014)

Ich hab auch so ein Schalter bei mir 
Also die Idee mit den LEDs finde ich cool, könntest du Bilder uploaden wenn du es hin bekommst mit dem LED Schalter ?


----------



## the.hai (14. April 2014)

X-Warrior-X schrieb:


> geplant ist, dass die LED am Schalter leuchtet, sobald sie Strom bekommt.



Ohne strom wirds auch nich leuchten.....


Was soll die stromquelle sein? Soll die led leuchten, sobald der pc an ist? Soll sie als status, hdd ldd oder ähnliches genutzt werden? Oder soll sie nur beim drücken kurz aufleuchten? Wäre auch möglich, am besten noch mit nem kondensator.

Also?


----------



## X-Warrior-X (15. April 2014)

Hallo,

es wäre es mir eine große Ehre hier Bilder posten zu dürfen! 

Der Taster soll einen Taster des Lüfters Enermax T.B.Vegas single (Link: Caseking.de » Lüfter » Enermax » Enermax T.B.Vegas Single UCTVS12P-R - 120mm - rot ) ersetzen, mit dem man bei dem LED-Lüfter die verschiedenen Leuchtmodi wechseln kann. (Zum verdeutlichen: Enermax TB Vegas 120 Blue Review GERMAN - YouTube ) 
Die LED des Tasters soll einfach bei Stromzufuhr leuchten, mehr nicht. Der Taster an sich soll halt, wie schon beschrieben, einfach diese Modi wechseln. 

Ich hoffe ich konnte so eure Fragen beantworten! :o 

MfG,

X-Warrior-X


----------



## the.hai (15. April 2014)

also soll der taster leuchten, wenn auch der lüfter beleuchtet ist? kannst du dich nicht einfach mal konkret ausdrücken? led leuchten nur bei stromzufuhr...nicht ohne....

das modi wechseln ist kein ding, dafür kannst du ihn ja eh nur als taster verwenden.


der lüfter hat mehrere modis, die du ja dann per taster durchschalten kannst. da es nicht nur ein AN oder AUS ist, kannst du nicht über den taster rauskriegen, ob die LED vom lüfter an ist und somit auch schlecht die taster-led versorgen. das kann man nur über den lüfter direkt rausbekommen.


----------



## Fakie994 (15. April 2014)

Diese Taster haben nur eine ein/aus Option. Wie will er dann zwischen den Modis per Taster der nur ein/aus hat wechseln ?


----------



## Addi (15. April 2014)

Fakie994 schrieb:


> Diese Taster haben nur eine ein/aus Option. Wie will er dann zwischen den Modis per Taster der nur ein/aus hat wechseln ?


 
Ich dachte du bist son schlauer Fuchs ? Die Platine des Lüfters erkennt, wenn der Stromkreis geschlossen wird und schaltet somit in den nächsten Modus um.


Übrigens ist hier ein gut erklärendes Video, http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=67AMi3iyfDk


Tasta würde ich diese empfehlen http://www.aquatuning.de/product_in...minium-schwarz--rot-Ring-beleuchtet-6pin.html


----------



## the.hai (15. April 2014)

Jup, original ist an dem lüfter auch nur ein einfacher schließ-taster.


----------



## Fakie994 (15. April 2014)

rako81sna schrieb:


> Ich dachte du bist son schlauer Fuchs ? Die Platine des Lüfters erkennt, wenn der Stromkreis geschlossen wird und schaltet somit in den nächsten Modus um.
> 
> 
> Übrigens ist hier ein gut erklärendes Video, Front-Blende Projekt - 6-Pin Taster Löt-Anleitung - YouTube
> ...


 
Schlauheit und Wissen sind zwei andere Sachen ^_^


----------



## the.hai (15. April 2014)

Fakie994 schrieb:


> Schlauheit und Wissen sind zwei andere Sachen ^_^



Nope, wer schlau ist, der weiß viel. Intelligenz ist wiederrum eine andere sache.


----------



## X-Warrior-X (15. April 2014)

Hallo,

vielen Dank für eure Antworten! Auf eure Diskussion über Wissen und Intelligenz lasse ich mich mal bewusst nicht drauf ein... 

@ rako81sna:
Dank dem Video für den 6pin-Taster wurden meine Fragen ja gut beantwortet und ich würde mir dann statt eines 5pin-Tasters einen 6pin-Taster kaufen.

MfG,

X-Warrior-X


----------



## the.hai (15. April 2014)

X-Warrior-X schrieb:


> @ rako81sna:
> Dank dem Video für den 6pin-Taster wurden meine Fragen ja gut beantwortet und ich würde mir dann statt eines 5pin-Tasters einen 6pin-Taster kaufen.


 
was hat ein 6pin taster denn bei deiner anwendung für einen vorteil?


----------



## the.hai (15. April 2014)

the.hai schrieb:


> was hat ein 6pin taster denn bei deiner anwendung für einen vorteil?


 

mal mir mal bitte ein schaltbild, wie du das verkabeln willst. ich weiß ja auch immernoch nicht  wie du das mit der LED machen willst.


----------



## X-Warrior-X (15. April 2014)

Hallo the.hai,

erstmal vielen Dank für deine Geduld beim Helfen!  
Ich habe mich mal mit meinen abendlichen Zeichenkünsten daran versucht den Schaltplan aufzuzeichnen. 
Hierzu möchte ich noch erwähnen das ich das so gemacht habe, wie es im YT-Video erklärt wurde! (Link nochmal: Front-Blende Projekt - 6-Pin Taster Löt-Anleitung - YouTube )

Ich hoffe sehr, dass ich offene Fragen klären konnte und bedanke mich schonmal für die Antworten!

MfG,

X-Warrior-X


----------



## the.hai (15. April 2014)

X-Warrior-X schrieb:


> Hallo the.hai,
> 
> erstmal vielen Dank für deine Geduld beim Helfen!
> Ich habe mich mal mit meinen abendlichen Zeichenkünsten daran versucht den Schaltplan aufzuzeichnen.
> ...


 
ich wusste doch da läuft as schief 

du musst die schließ-kontakte für deinen lüfter verwenden. anhand des videos wären es 3&4 die du mit dem lüfter verbindest. das drücken schließt kurz den stromkreis und sorgt für eine modi-umschaltung. beim loslassen ist der stromkreis wieder offen.

das mit der led ist auch falsch.


du verbindest led- mit masse und dann led+ mit etwas anderem. ich weiß hier immernoch nciht, wann du die verdammte taster led leuchten haben willst..........

es gibt so nur drei sinnvolle variationen, LED immer an(+ an 3), LED aus und nur kurz leuchten wenn taster betätigt (+ an 2) oder led an und kurz aus wenn taster gedrückt (+ an 4)? was willst du?


P.S: dein schaltbild hat mehrere fehler:

- 1&2 ist kein schließ-taster, du must 3&4 verwenden
- deine led ist doppelt angeschlossen und wäre immer an, da kannste dir auch die kabelbrücke zur 1 klemmen

p.s. für deine verwendung muss es echt kein 6pin taster sein, da reicht auch ein 5pin


----------



## X-Warrior-X (15. April 2014)

Hallo the.hai,

danke für die Antwort! 
Ich habe leider 1&2 mit 3&4 verwechselt, ich dachte nämlich das der Taster den Stromkreis kurz öffnet und nicht schließt.
Ich möchte das die LED IMMER leuchtet, unabhängig davon ob der Taster betätigt wird oder nicht.

Gut, nach deinem langen auf-mich-Einreden (  ) hast du mich überzeugt, also doch lieber einen 5pin-Taster nehmen?! Ich denke mal das für mich einfach der Preis der größte Unterschied sein sollte?

Das gleiche YT-Video gibt es ja auch für einen 5pin-Taster, also werde ich nochmal einen Schaltplan für den 5pin machen, und hoffen das du den dann "abnickst". 
Dazu nochmal ne' Frage: Wenn die LED ja eh stetig leuchten soll, kann ich die doch auch einfach an + und - dranmachen ohne noch über C, NO oder NC eine Kabelbrücke machen soll?!

MfG,

X-Warrior-X


----------



## the.hai (15. April 2014)

jup, led einfach permanent ans netzteil anschließen per + und - und schon ists gut


----------



## X-Warrior-X (16. April 2014)

Hallo,

ich hab mal wieder eine Zeichnung gemacht, diesmal natürlich zu einen 5pin Taster.
Auch hier habe ich die Infos mit aus dem YT-Video (Link: Front-Blende Projekt - 5-Pin Taster Löt-Anleitung - YouTube )

Ich hoffe ihr könnt es verstehen und es ist so richtig.

MfG,

X-Warrior-X


----------



## the.hai (2. Mai 2014)

ja so ist das richtig, aber nur einen lüfter anshcließen


----------



## X-Warrior-X (4. Mai 2014)

Hallo the.hai,

vielen Dank für die Antwort! 
Ja, ich hab das auch nur mit einem Lüfter geplant! 

MfG,

X-Warrior-X


----------

